# سبب انقطاع الكهرباء



## BITAR (30 يونيو 2008)

*بعد بحث كثير جدا *
*ومتقن جدا*
*واخذت دور كهربائى *
*قصدى مهندس كهرباء*
*عرفت سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*
*الفتره الماضيه*
*واليكم السبب*
*V*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*

*​


----------



## *malk (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

ههههههههههههههههه


دا فعلا بقى يعملوا الصغار و يقعوا فيها الكبار


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

*اما شقاوة اسلاك صحيح ههههههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا بيتر تحفه بجد .​*


----------



## Esther (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

ميرسى جدا يا بيتر على متابعتك للاخبار ههههههههههههه 
صحيح اسلاك عايزه الضرب


----------



## challenger (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

*

ذكرتنا بالطفولة !!

أنا كنت بموت باللعبة ده !
 :ura1:​*


----------



## merj07 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

ميرسى جدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

*انا كنت مش بعرف العبها ممكن تلعبونى معاكم*


----------



## sosana (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الشقاوة بتاعتهم دي


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

هههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىى يابيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



keky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> دا فعلا بقى يعملوا الصغار و يقعوا فيها الكبار



*ههههههههههههه*
*مثل لائق جدا للموقف يا  keky*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اما شقاوة اسلاك صحيح ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *ميررررسى يا بيتر تحفه بجد .*​


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تعليق ظريف جدا يا Dona Nabil*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



Esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا بيتر على متابعتك للاخبار ههههههههههههه
> صحيح اسلاك عايزه الضرب


*هههههههههههههه*
*عيال*
*قصدى اسلاك وبتلعب*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا Esther*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



challenger قال:


> *ذكرتنا بالطفولة !!*​
> *أنا كنت بموت باللعبة ده !*
> 
> *:ura1:*​


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طفوله جميله فعلا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا challenger*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2008)

*يعني يلعبوا هما *
*واحنا الكهرباء تفصل عندنا *
*ايه دا مش يراعوا اكل عيشهم*
*ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر علي الموضوع اللذيذ *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



merj07 قال:


> ميرسى جدا


*شكر يا  merj07*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا كنت مش بعرف العبها ممكن تلعبونى معاكم*


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بسيطه*
*عليكى وعلى السد العالى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الشقاوة بتاعتهم دي


* هما مش اطفال*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*قصدى اسلاك*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*من حقم الشقاوة يا sosana*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> جامده جدا
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىى يابيتر ​


* شكرا يا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



mero_engel قال:


> *يعني يلعبوا هما *
> 
> *واحنا الكهرباء تفصل عندنا *
> *ايه دا مش يراعوا اكل عيشهم*
> ...


* ليس على الاطفال ( الاسلاك ) حرج*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا mero_engel*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

هههههههههههههههههههه

حقيقى تحفة يا أستاذ بيتر ​


----------



## muheb (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

ههههههههههه مرسي على هالصور وتوضيح سبب انقطاع الكهرباء


----------



## Ferrari (2 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

حلو خالص 

شكراً على الموضوع*​


----------



## Ferrari (2 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

حلو خالص 

شكراً على الموضوع*​


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> حقيقى تحفة يا أستاذ بيتر ​


*عايز تفسير*
*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل*
*كلمه تحفه تعود الى *
*مييييييييييييين*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههه مرسي على هالصور وتوضيح سبب انقطاع الكهرباء


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمه با muheb*​


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



Ferrari قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *حلو خالص *​
> 
> *شكراً على الموضوع*​


* شكرا على المرور*
*يا Ferrari*​


----------



## totty (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

_انا كمان كنت بحب اللعبه دى اوووووووووووووووووووووى

ميرسى يا استاذ بيتر_​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



totty قال:


> _انا كمان كنت بحب اللعبه دى اوووووووووووووووووووووى_​
> 
> 
> _ميرسى يا استاذ بيتر_​


* ههههههههههه*
*فكرتك يا totty*
*لاكن كنتى بتلعبيها ازاى*​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*

هههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىى يابيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء*



amjad-ri قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده جدا
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىى يابيتر ​


* شكرا **يا amjad-ri*
*على مرورك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*

*
بقالى حوالي إسبوع وأنا طهقان وزهقان والجو حر وكل يوم تقطع عندنا الكهربا ومش عارفين ليه ؟ 



ونسأل شركة الكهرباء يقولوا لنا سبب غير معلوم !!!


أقولهم أنا mikel coco ممكن أرفع عليكم قضية  
يقولولى لو إتصلت هنا تانى هنقطع عنك التليفون كمان  



<< بس ولا ياكل معايا الكلام ده ميعرفوش إن خالى شغال فى الشركة المصرية للإتصالات 


المهم أنا مرة كنت قاعد لقيت نفسى كده طلبت معايا أسيب النت وأعمل فيها 


العميل جيمس بوند الرهيب وسيبك من النت دلوقتى 


<< 


قلت أروح أنا بنفسى اتأكد من سبب إنقطاع النور وفعلا وصلت لمكان المشكلة 


طبعا عاوزين تعرفوا سبب المشكلة وإنقطاع النور فى بيت mikel coco






































































































































طلعت الأم عمودة والأب عمود 


بيلعبوا مع إبنهم الجديد عامودهم 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 




​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتير يا مايكل 
بس طالما طلع الموضوع كده سماح المرة دى
وسيب الواد يلعب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*

*ههههههههههههههههه

يعني هوه يلعب والنور يقطع عندي

طب يارب الواد يلعب عندكم عشان النور يقطع

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*



mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعني هوه يلعب والنور يقطع عندي
> 
> ...



*طيب بلاش يلعب النهاردة
بنت العدرا عندها امتحان بكرة وبتذاكر
ولابكرة عشان انا عندى بعد بكرة
اقولك قول للواد ده يقعد ساكت يومين امتحانات ومحدش فاضيله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## أَمَة (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*


سبب وجيه جدا يا مايكل
وملكش حق تزعل 
البابا والماما بلعبوا ابنهم 
ومالو!!!

*بصراحة حلوة كثير ورفهت عني كمان*
*شكرا يا مايكل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *طيب بلاش يلعب النهاردة
> بنت العدرا عندها امتحان بكرة وبتذاكر
> ولابكرة عشان انا عندى بعد بكرة
> اقولك قول للواد ده يقعد ساكت يومين امتحانات ومحدش فاضيله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*




*هههههههههههههههه

الواد كبرت في دماغه وعايز يلعب اعمله ايه

يارب يلعب في شارعكم علي طول :t30:

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*



أمة قال:


> سبب وجيه جدا يا مايكل
> وملكش حق تزعل
> البابا والماما بلعبوا ابنهم
> ومالو!!!
> ...




*يلعبوا طبعا وانا قولت حاجه

بس يلعبوه بعيد عني

الحمد لله انها عجبتك

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل أمه​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*

*يا راجل ده انا شوية وكنت مستنيك تقولنا*

* اتصلوا بـ 0900 **علشان تعرفوا الحل*

*وابقوا قابلوني الحلقة الجاية وتعمل فيها المفتش كوكو*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا يا مايكل لموضوعك التحفة ده*

* وخلي الواد يلعب براحته ... ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*



elsalib قال:


> *يا راجل ده انا شوية وكنت مستنيك تقولنا*
> 
> * اتصلوا بـ 0900 **علشان تعرفوا الحل*
> 
> ...



*
عقبال ما يلعب في شارعكم

مدام انت عايزه يلعب :t30:

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل ياجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..​*





*سوووري يا حجه مرمر​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*



mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> الواد كبرت في دماغه وعايز يلعب اعمله ايه
> 
> ...



*بقى بريسكلا تقولك انا عندى امتحان
تبعت الواد عامود يلعب فى شارعنا 
عموما انا كهربته ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مايكل عالاسرة المكهربة دى​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_روعة من روعاتك بيتر
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعة من روعاتك بيتر​_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا تونى.تون*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: سبب انقطاع الكهرباء !!! فى بيت mikel coco*



bent el3dra قال:


> *بقى بريسكلا تقولك انا عندى امتحان
> تبعت الواد عامود يلعب فى شارعنا
> عموما انا كهربته ههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا مايكل عالاسرة المكهربة دى​*





*انا بعتهولك مخصوص يا بنت العدرا

يارب يلعب عندكم دايما بس بعد الامتحانات

اي خدمه

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

وربنا يوفقك في امتحاناتك​*


----------



## kingmena (22 أبريل 2009)

*هااااااااااااام سبب انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر في الصيف*

*هااااااااااااام سبب انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر في الصيف

صرح مصدر مسوؤل عن سبب انقطاع الكهرب المفاجئ

واتضح اخيرآ انسبب الانقطاع المفاجئ هو

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7

7



*​


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هااااااااااااام سبب انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر في الصيف*

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اووووووى_
_ميرسى يا مينا_​


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هااااااااااااام سبب انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر في الصيف*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة جدا*
*ثانكس يا مينا*​


----------



## zezza (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هااااااااااااام سبب انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر في الصيف*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روعة  بس تصدق نظرية برضه
كهربا بتستهبل صحيح هههههه
شكرا مينا ربنا يباركك


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هااااااااااااام سبب انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر في الصيف*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد تحفه ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جداااااااااااااا يا بيتر
شكرااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوة يا بيتر....

لازمهم عقاب .. علشان ما يعيدوها!!​*


----------



## kingmena (23 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*وادي وحدة تاني تنط الحبل*



*

*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليك استاذي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

عشان هو ينبسط احنا نعيش بالضلمه ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بيتر​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي النكته 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أبريل 2009)

ههههههه 
جميلة جداااا
ربنا يباركك بيتر ذكرتني بطفولتي​


----------



## *MARAM* (29 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههه


مشكور


----------

